# Unable to cancel Clear Lake without penalty



## loosefeet (Aug 18, 2021)

I made a reservation for a colleague in May to spend weekend in Clear Lake WM.  Unforntunately we are dealing with major wild fires now, with very unhealthy air quality, and also a new fire just started today in the town of Clear Lake with evacuations starting.  Of course, we need to cancel.  After waiting on hold for almost an hour with owner's relations, they would not restore credits.  I am so disgusted with the way WM is going--just have to vent.  I'm going to have to figure out a way to use the system with all the new restrictions--or just bow out.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 18, 2021)

Keep the reservation and wait for the resort to close--if there is an evacuation order, that seems likely. When they do, things might be (and probably will be) different.


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 19, 2021)

There should be a natural disaster clause.  If it is unsafe (due to air quality, loss of nearby structures, high Covid infection rates, etc) then one should not have to use their credits.  The cancel policy is too long for many of those situations so one can not plan properly.  I think it's all GREED on Wyndham's part.  I haven't had any other company deny a cancelation like this.  Makes me not want to be a member.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

You are saying in May?  Why can't you cancel that far out?  You used this year's credits?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You are saying in May?  Why can't you cancel that far out?  You used this year's credits?



I think that's when they made the reservation for a stay coming up soon as of the posting time (August).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I think that's when they made the reservation for a stay coming up soon as of the posting time (August).


Oh, well, I guess I read that wrong.


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 20, 2021)

Correct--the checkin is today (made reservation in May)--the AQI today remains in the Unhealthy range (no one should be outside, especially if has asthma).  Yet, no refund.  Oh well, more free money to Wyndham.  Why am I paying so much???  I used to love Worldmark--now am just plain irritated and embarrassed to be invested in it's club.  Sad.


----------

